# Teff Grass



## Greasy30 (Mar 15, 2010)

Have been reading all different posts and forums, but can not find a good answer.

I am thinking about seeding a 5 acre field around the house with Teff. This field is just for donkeys no hay production. Does anyone have any experience with grazing Teff? Good or bad. I can get Teff grass seed for a fraction of the cost of what they want for Coastal or Tif grass seed. Was hoping to choke out some weeds with the Teff along with spraying, but if it is not a good grazing grass I will not do it. Just curious.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

https://www.extension.umn.edu/agriculture/horse/pasture/grazing-horses/index.html

Regards, Mike


----------

